# How do Wyndham points convert to RCI points?



## adriane2656 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, still new at all this & trying to learn.
Truthfully, I am learning as much as possible before I jump in & actually get a timeshare with Wyndham (not from the developer, of course).
I am trying to figure out how Wyndham points convert to RCI points to use in their exchange.  Is there a direct conversion?  How far do the usually go?  In other words, is there an average number of points for a 1 or 2 bedroom at an RCI property? (I know they have A LOT so this might be a difficult question)  For example, maybe in Myrtle Beach SC, or Orlando off season, or Newport, RI in season?  And how many Wyndham points does it take for something like that?  Also, are RCI reservations only weekly, or do they do daily as well?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 26, 2017)

RCI exchanges are via either the RCI WEEKS system or RCI Points system.

As a RESALE buyer of Wyndham Points, you will NOT have access to RCI Points system inventory (not that big of a deal).

Wyndham as a conversion TABLE in its Directory TELLING you the conversion rate of Wyndham points to the different size units and season classes. Start there.


----------



## adriane2656 (Dec 26, 2017)

So that means I would only have access to the RCI weeks for $199?  
Is it only weeks, or is it also broken down per day (or half week)?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 26, 2017)

Weeks .. and if the exchange fee for a week is $199 ... that is what you pay for a 7 night week reservation .. with standard to THAT resort's checkin days of the week.

So if you book a SAT-SAT week and you want to check in on TUES... the reservation MIGHT have been cancelled by the resort as a NO SHOW. Would definitely CALL the FRONT DESK, talk to a supervisor to NOTE the reservation a "GUESTS ARE GOING TO ARRIVE LATE ... on TUESDAY around 123 O'Clock". And call on the NEXT SHIFT and verify that the infor was correctly and clearly noted on the account.


----------



## adriane2656 (Dec 26, 2017)

OK, that makes sense, thanks!
So, what about rolling over my Wyndham points if I don't use them all?  I can't deposit them into RCI since I bought (am buying) second hand?  How long do you have to use the points in the Wyndham system?


----------



## whitewater (Dec 26, 2017)

adriane2656 said:


> So that means I would only have access to the RCI weeks for $199?
> Is it only weeks, or is it also broken down per day (or half week)?



you will have access to extra vacations as low as $199 for the entire week. no additional points required. 

if using points:   booking/reservation fee $280 +/- plus the required points that you have deposited into your wyndham RCI account.  If you purchase points protection its like $40 on top of the other associated fees.  

you should be able to log into RCI via wyndham account and poke around to get the feeling.  then decide whether to put points in or not.  

only makes sense to use if you cannot use your wyndham points or absolutely want to go some where else that wyndham does not have property.  otherwise cheeper to rent/VRBO/pick-up here on Tugg, etc...


----------



## Avislo (Dec 26, 2017)

The website shows the following information for me regarding the exchange fee for the RCI weeks program.

Important Information

There is an exchange fee of $239 required to book your reservation with RCI. This fee is subject to change.
RCI deposits require a minimum of 10,000 points and may be increased in increments of 1,000 (Example: 10,000, 11,000, 12,000 or greater).
You may rent points to complete an RCI exchange deposit at $8 per 1,000 points online or $10 per 1,000 points by calling your Vacation Planning Center.
Points may not be borrowed to complete an RCI exchange deposit.
If your request is not immediately available, you can begin an ongoing search by calling the RCI Service Line for CLUB WYNDHAM Plus at 800-572-0931. An ongoing search will allow RCI to continue to search availability for your request.
Points from different Use Years may not be combined to make an exchange deposit.
Depositing with your exchange company requires a Reservation Transaction.
Housekeeping Credits will be deducted at a rate of one (1) Housekeeping Credit for every 2,000 points deposited.
Your RCI point deposit will be available in your RCI account within 24 - 48 hours of your request.
Depositing into your exchange company is a final transaction; all points and fees are nonrefundable. Be sure to confirm your plans before depositing.


----------



## Avislo (Dec 26, 2017)

whitewater said:


> ... only makes sense to use if you cannot use your wyndham points or absolutely want to go some where else that wyndham does not have property.  otherwise cheeper to rent/VRBO/pick-up here on Tugg, etc...



whitewater maybe right on this point.  For example, if you want Myrtle Beach Area, this unit (was chosen as a demonstration) is available to a VIP Platinum member for the points and dates indicated.

Wyndham SeaWatch Plantation: Check-In Address 151 SeaWatch Drive, Myrtle Beach, South Carolina 29572 Contact Information Phone 843-692-9311
Resort Information CHECK-IN Jan 19, 2018 4pm CHECK OUT Jan 26, 2018 10am Length of Stay 7 UNIT TYPE 2 Bedroom Deluxe SeaWatch Plantation Villas Managed By Wyndham UPGRADE Upgraded - Dec 26, 2017.  Poiints:  38,500.

Someone may rent it for about $7 dollars per thousand points plus a reasonable profit margin.

For Family and friends I would do it for $231 dollars.  No significant if any profit in that price.

Use of Wyndham Club Plus/Access points can be used in under a week at a time if used within the Wndham Club Plus/Access system.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 27, 2017)

I just want to go back and reference the OP. Wyndham points do not convert to RCI points. However, Wyndham points can be deposited to RCI by all owners (resale and retail) and used for exchanges in the RCI Weeks system. Once they're deposited, they are still denominated as Wyndham points, and there is a fixed grid that goes by season and unit size that determines how many Wyndham points it takes to exchange into various types of RCI weeks. Recently, we have also seen some last-minute exchanges (within 30 days, I think) offered for discounted points, but usually the grid tells the tale.


----------



## adriane2656 (Dec 27, 2017)

On this chart, is that points per week??  So for example, if I deposit 35,000 Wyndham points into RCI, I could have a Studio in the Quiet season for a week.
And they CAN be deposited by resale owners?  (I thought vacationhopeful said that they couldn't.)  How long are they good for in the RCI system (before they expire)?


----------



## Avislo (Dec 27, 2017)

I would go with what paxsarah said.  Yes, that would be 35,000 for a week.  Vacation Hopeful was talking to the RCI Points system.  The weeks system is what you would be eligible to use.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 27, 2017)

adriane2656 said:


> On this chart, is that points per week??  So for example, if I deposit 35,000 Wyndham points into RCI, I could have a Studio in the Quiet season for a week.
> And they CAN be deposited by resale owners?  (I thought vacationhopeful said that they couldn't.)  How long are they good for in the RCI system (before they expire)?



That is correct. Although in my limited experience, I would guess most of the weeks you'll find in RCI probably fall into the value and high seasons, with a handful each of quiet and prime. The only thing that resale owners do not have access to in RCI is RCI Points inventory and nightly stays. We have equal access to RCI Weeks inventory, as well as cash vacations through Extra Vacations and Last Call. Points deposited in RCI are good for two years before they expire, and I believe there's a way to extend them for a fee (though I've never used it).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 27, 2017)

adriane2656 said:


> On this chart, is that points per week??  So for example, if I deposit 35,000 Wyndham points into RCI, I could have a Studio in the Quiet season for a week.
> And they CAN be deposited by resale owners?  (I thought vacationhopeful said that they couldn't.)  How long are they good for in the RCI system (before they expire)?



Wyndham points can be deposited into the owner's Wyndham* RCI's Week's* account (access to the Weeks' inventory provided by Wyndham.
*
Wyndham points can be deposited into the owner's Wyndham account but ONLY provides access to RCI Points inventory for those Wyndham owners who brought from Wyndham directly.*

I have a RCI resort* where I own weeks which trade in* RCI weeks and other weeks, which were converted to RCI Points. TPU values did NOT make the distinction easy for most people to understand when talking numbers for trading in RCI. TPUs are 10 or 25 or 33 or 80 .... always numbers UNDER 99 as low as 1 or 2 (RCI WEEKS trading). RCI POINTS trading ... those numbers are in the thousands .. like 7,500 or 81,000 or 96,000 .... having no value to the other system.


----------



## adriane2656 (Dec 27, 2017)

And it costs $239 to deposit Wyndham points into RCI to use them in the RCI weeks program?  (It doesn't seem worth it if you only have a few points left.)


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 27, 2017)

I think you need to have a transaction credit and enough Hk credits.  If not you need to pay for those. If you have those there is no fee to deposit.  You pay the exchange fee (currently $239) when you make an exchange.  If you have nothing else you can do with the points you can deposit them into RCI and maybe later you will decide to deposit enough to make the exchange you want or to let them expire, your choice.  Otherwise they will expire 12/31.


----------



## Ninjaneer80 (Nov 5, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> I just want to go back and reference the OP. Wyndham points do not convert to RCI points. However, Wyndham points can be deposited to RCI by all owners (resale and retail) and used for exchanges in the RCI Weeks system. Once they're deposited, they are still denominated as Wyndham points, and there is a fixed grid that goes by season and unit size that determines how many Wyndham points it takes to exchange into various types of RCI weeks. Recently, we have also seen some last-minute exchanges (within 30 days, I think) offered for discounted points, but usually the grid tells the tale.
> 
> View attachment 5293


I didn't think about asking this till now, that chart, is that for using RCI points to get other wyndham locations ?


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 6, 2018)

Just want to clarify the difference in inventory between  RCI weeks accounts vs RCI points accounts. RCI weeks accounts see the weeks other weeks owners deposit for trade. RCI points accounts see that same inventory but they also see all the underlying weeks that points owners have upon which their points are based. There is a great deal more inventory available with a points account than a weeks account. So when you see people like me talking about all the fantastic weeks we get with our RCI points account don't be mislead and think you will see that same amount of inventory because you won't.


----------



## Ninjaneer80 (Nov 6, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Just want to clarify the difference in inventory between  RCI weeks accounts vs RCI points accounts. RCI weeks accounts see the weeks other weeks owners deposit for trade. RCI points accounts see that same inventory but they also see all the underlying weeks that points owners have upon which their points are based. There is a great deal more inventory available with a points account than a weeks account. So when you see people like me talking about all the fantastic weeks we get with our RCI points account don't be mislead and think you will see that same amount of inventory because you won't.



That is good to know ! I am looking at potential time share in England that will give me both RCI points and weeks


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 7, 2018)

Ninjaneer80 said:


> That is good to know ! I am looking at potential time share in England that will give me both RCI points and weeks



You might want to look for a 98,000 point week at Grandview Las Vegas. The maintenance fees for 2018 were $803. This resort gives you a good number of points in RCI for the maintenance fees. It isn't necessary to ever stay at your home resort, just use the points to go wherever you want. Either type of account will give you access to sale weeks, extra weeks and last call weeks that require no points, just the fee. Grandview is in the Vacation Village family of resorts and owning there will give you two weeks within 45 days of check in a large number of resorts, again no points just the fee.


----------



## Ninjaneer80 (Nov 7, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> You might want to look for a 98,000 point week at Grandview Las Vegas. The maintenance fees for 2018 were $803. This resort gives you a good number of points in RCI for the maintenance fees. It isn't necessary to ever stay at your home resort, just use the points to go wherever you want. Either type of account will give you access to sale weeks, extra weeks and last call weeks that require no points, just the fee. Grandview is in the Vacation Village family of resorts and owning there will give you two weeks within 45 days of check in a large number of resorts, again no points just the fee.


I almost bought 400K points at Grand View, is that over kill ? 

Or do you mean find something that gives me 98K RCI points ? You are talking about owning weeks and not points thru Wyndham?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Nov 7, 2018)

Ninjaneer80 said:


> I didn't think about asking this till now, that chart, is that for using RCI points to get other wyndham locations ?


 
no

Its for using wyndham points to get reservations at RCI resorts


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 7, 2018)

ronparise said:


> no
> 
> Its for using wyndham points to get reservations at RCI resorts


Although you could use your Wyndham points deposited in RCI to book Wyndham resorts that have been deposited into RCI.  Because of the $239 exchange fee it usually doesn't make sense to do this but if you have already deposited points in RCI (maybe at the end of the year when they were expiring and you were too late to deposit them forward with Wyndham), it could be worthwhile and might take fewer points than booking directly.


----------



## Richelle (Nov 7, 2018)

One difference between resale and retail, is resale owners do not have access to RCI nightly stays.  With nightly stays, you can book one or more nights, and the weekly rate is cheaper, but it's only for participating resorts.  There are quite a few, but it's not all RCI resorts.  Resale owners can only book full weeks with their Wyndham points.


----------



## Ninjaneer80 (Nov 7, 2018)

ronparise said:


> no
> 
> Its for using wyndham points to get reservations at RCI resorts


Oooo see what your saying...m get something that is high Wyndham points and Low maint fees and take advantage of staying at RCI locations ? 

If I understood that right . 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 8, 2018)

Ninjaneer80 said:


> I almost bought 400K points at Grand View, is that over kill ?
> 
> Or do you mean find something that gives me 98K RCI points ? You are talking about owning weeks and not points thru Wyndham?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



There are no Wyndham resorts called Grand View. There is Wyndham Grand Desert in Las Vegas and Wyndham Grand Lake in Oklahoma but no Grand View or Grandview. Grandview Las Vegas is a resort in the Vacation Village family of resorts that exchanges through RCI. RCI is an exchange system for over 10,000 resorts.

I'm talking about owning at a resort, not a Wyndham resort, that gives you points in RCI. As I've explained in other posts there are two types of accounts with RCI. Weeks, which is what you have with Wyndham and points. With weeks accounts you only see what is deposited for trade by other weeks owners. If you owned at a resort, again not Wyndham, and you had a week you could use that week or trade in RCI and you would get TPUs, trading power units. When you own a points week at a resort in RCI you can use "your week" but you would need to arrange that approximately a year in advance of "your week". If you don't do that you get the annual amount of points from your underlying week. All of these underlying weeks from all RCI points owners are available to all points owners in addition to the weeks deposited for trade by weeks owners. Weeks owners don't see the underlying points week inventory. Both types of accounts see the sale weeks, last call weeks and extra weeks.

Two bedroom units at Grandview Las Vegas are 122,000, 98,000, 80,000 or 61,000 points with 2018 maintenance fees of $803
One bedroom units at Grandview Las Vegas are  61,000, 49,000, 40,000 or 30,500 points with 2018 maintenance fees of approximately $401.50
You can find one bedroom units in EOY, every other year, deeds and also triennial, every third year, deeds in the one bedroom units but I don't recall ever seeing them for two bedroom units. and the maintenance fees run approximately half or a third of what an annual one bedroom is.

Obviously the most desirable point weeks are the 122k point two bedroom or the 61k point one bedroom but you are more likely to find better deals on the 98k point two bedroom or the 49k point one bedroom weeks. You will get a free weeks account through your Wyndham ownership but would have to pay an annual membership fee to have an RCI points account if you were to buy a points week at a resort like Grandview Las Vegas.

We own three Grandview Las Vegas points weeks and and several times a year I book Wyndham resorts using our Grandview Las Vegas RCI points. I've booked one, two and three bedroom units Bonnet Creek, one and two bedroom units Star Island and Reunion only has three bedroom units. All three of those resorts are in Orlando. Two and three bedroom units at Smoky Mountains in Tennessee. A two bedroom unit at Fairfield Bay in Arkansas. One bedroom units at the new resort in Austin, Texas but two bedroom units were also available. I book the discounted point weeks available in the last 2-6 weeks before check in and pay the $239 exchange fee. When I find the discounted point weeks it is cheaper for me to book them using our Grandview RCI points even with the exchange fee than it is to book them using our Wyndham points. I may book the week first using our Wyndham points but I keep watching what is available through RCI and if I find a discounted point week as long as it is as least 15 days before the check in date I can cancel the Wynhdam reservation without losing our Wyndham points.

I haven't deposited any of my Wyndham points into RCI in the last 8 years as we're able to use all our points every year. Also since the changes in April 2017 and new website in May 2017 as a platinum/presidential reserve owners I can deposit any points we don't use into one of the next two use years. However when I used to deposit unused Wyndham points into RCI at the end of our use year I did book Wyndham resorts with them. Specifically Santa Barbara in Pompano Beach, FL and Ocean Boulevard in Myrtle Beach, SC. As far as I know in the time since I last deposited Wyndham points into RCI the RCI cancellation policies still apply, not the 15 full day cancellation window that Wyndham has.

For us having both Wyndham points and points at a resort that gives us RCI points too gives us many more options of places to go and allows us to use each to the best advantage.


----------



## kaljor (Nov 8, 2018)

Is there a cost to start an Ongoing Search? (Resale only owner)


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 9, 2018)

kaljor said:


> Is there a cost to start an Ongoing Search? (Resale only owner)


You must prepay the exchange fee in order to start on ongoing search.  This is waived for RCI platinum account holders -which I believe Wyndham accounts are not eligible to upgrade to platinum accounts.  Periodically RCI has promotions which allow you to start an ongoing search without pre-paying.  If you don't match or accept a match or cancel the search without a match the pre-payment can be refunded to original form of payment or retained as a credit on your RCI account- your choice.


----------



## kaljor (Nov 9, 2018)

My idea is to do an ongoing search but not deposit the points until there's a match.  I see that if a match is found you have 48 hours to accept it, and I see that Wyndham says it might take 48 hours for the points you deposit to register with RCI.  Do you know if a points transfer usually occurs faster than the 48 hours Wyndham is quoting?


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 9, 2018)

kaljor said:


> My idea is to do an ongoing search but not deposit the points until there's a match.  I see that if a match is found you have 48 hours to accept it, and I see that Wyndham says it might take 48 hours for the points you deposit to register with RCI.  Do you know if a points transfer usually occurs faster than the 48 hours Wyndham is quoting?



I’ve never had a problem depositing points in time to confirm an ongoing search match after it hits.

Also, I think right now is one of those times where they’re allowing OGS to be set up without paying the exchange fee in advance.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 9, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> I’ve never had a problem depositing points in time to confirm an ongoing search match after it hits.
> 
> Also, I think right now is one of those times where they’re allowing OGS to be set up without paying the exchange fee in advance.


Yes "RCI instant search and book feature".  It is a VIP gold and above.  Our program for VIP gold and above is you can look and if you find something you can hold it for i think 24 hours to think about it.  Talk it over with the dw.  Also we see all available matching your criteria.  So start broad.

If you see something that is points, switch to nightly stays.  Thats basicly how i use it.  People are spoiled,  most never owned a week period.  Mine was at Fox Run, around june 14th.  There wasn't anything to do but RCI, or bye, bye week .  when Fox Run split with Wyndham, that was the start of points, Fairfield.

Sent from my LGLK430 using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 9, 2018)

raygo123 said:


> Yes "RCI instant search and book feature".  It is a VIP gold and above.  Our program for VIP gold and above is you can look and if you find something you can hold it for i think 24 hours to think about it.  Talk it over with the dw.  Also we see all available matching your criteria.  So start broad.



That's not what I was referring to. Anyone can set up an ongoing search, and when it matches they will hold the reservation for (I think) 72 hours. That is plenty of time for us non-VIPs to deposit the points and confirm the trade. We were not discussing holding exchanges that appear in open inventory.


----------

